# not sure whats going on-possible fungus, maybe ick too..???



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

last week noticed one of my fish got a wound on his side, and i added melafix because it was an open red wound, then the next day it fad fungus on it, so i tested my water and my *nitrates were high 40*, amonia 0- so did water changes the next couple of days while treating with melafix, fungus came off and it seems to be healing nice but then i noticed a new little fungus patch on one of his fins. the pic below shows both. the wound on his belly is 80% better with the melafix.









because one was sick *** been examining all of them looking for signs of anything else wrong. *** noticed some other stuff- this one seems to have little spots of fungus on his body also on one of his eyes - the pic is really not good, u can only see the eye but it looks like fungus coming off the eye also he has about 6 or 7 little spots of fungus(u can kinda see one below near his mouth in this pic ) but he also has on different places on his body. i have removed him and put him in a hospital tank because he seems to be the worst, and after looking at what meds i have on hand *decided to try sulfathiazole?*










another fish has white spots like ick, but hes not really scratching on the bottom of the tank and nobody else has spots... again not a really good pic but best i can do.. he has what looks like ick to me, all over his body(tiny raised pin hole in size greyish spots) *should i treat my main tank for ick??*










maybe im over reacting but i think something is really wrong not sure what to treat with
*** treated with melafix for 7 days and yesterday i tried aquari-sol on the main tank should i continue with the aquari-sol?

*my parameters are good now after all the water changes - nitrate 10, amonia 0, ph 7.8*
my temp is 80, this tank has been up and running 2 years, no real aggression problems
all peacock/haps - 22 fish, 75 gal with rena xp2 and a ehiem 2026 filter and sponge filter behind my 3d background.

i have recently added 2 new fish around x-mas but they were in a qt for a month, any they are not the ones showing any symptoms..

on a side note i dont know if this has anything to do with it but i changed my food, i was feeding only nls but have added to the mix to give them a variety ( kens premium chichlid pellets & vegi flakes) this also changed around x-mas.

let me know if you need more info or if i have over looked something.

thanks


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

could really use some advise from the experts out there, before its to late... :-?

the second pic of my eureka who i put in the hospital tank, is not eating at all now. i was watching him tonight and he started shaking and twitching, and he just stays at the bottom of the tank, does not really swim around. i noticed the sulfathiazole that i put in the tank yesterday had a date of expiry on the bottom ( sept 2009) *should i try i different med?*
thanks


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

double post, sorry!


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

the eureka seems to be doing better, hes eating and swimming and his eye has cleared up.

my 75 gal not doing so good they are now flashing more often, not sure if this is because of all the water changes *** been doing to keep my nitrates lower.
the fish seem to be irritated, noticed 1 more not eating last night i thought perhaps this was from all the meds ( first with melafix everyday, then last week on sunday and then on tues with aqure-sol) so i stopped with the meds to see if this was why they were acting weird. its *been 4 days with no meds and i fear i must add some before things get worse but im not sure what to treat with..*

heres what i notice, some of the fish have what appears to be little raised pimples but not all round in size i really don't think its ick (*** had ick before and this is not even close) its random sized on only a couple of fish and not really white , almost looks translucent and bigger in size then ick and not grainy. it may just be random spots of fungus??

i think after examining my tank, *** noticed that behind my 3d background the food gets stuck and rots in the intake so this might be why i got fungus in the first place?? i stopped feeding the larger pellets, and im keeping an eye for rotten food. not sure what else i can do??

here is my schedule of water change/meds , *** been battling with high nitrates, i guess im over stocked because i think i have enough filtration...

feb 12- 30% melafix added noticed wound on lithobates has fungus nitrates were over 40
feb 13 - 60 % fungus came off it started healing
feb 14 - 40% melafix added, 
feb 15 - 40 % then tryed something called general aid(aquadene) medicates ich, sore spots,fin rot, mouth and body fungus - it turned my water green and my sand a green tint so i stopped using this..
feb 16 - 40% - did not feed
feb 17- nitrates at 10 then did water change 40 % to get the rest of the general aid out of water, treated with melafix
feb 18 - treated with melafix- nitrates still at 10
feb 19 - treated with melafix 
feb 20 -treated with melafix 
feb 21 - 50% then treated with aquar-sol
feb 22 - 25% - (put eureka in hospital tank, he was looking bad, not eating treated with sulfathiazole, which i then realized was expired sept 2009)
feb 23 - nitrates at 20 - treated with aquar-sol
feb 24 - 25 % (hospital tank 50% added kanaplex 2 spoons of salt)
feb 25 - nitrates at 20 - 25% added 10 table spoons of salt (hospital tank - eureka started eating, and looks much better)

*should i treat the whole tank with kanaplex since it did the trick with the eureka*

thanks


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

my tank is still sick not sure if im treating with the right meds because im not sure whats wrong with them :-? anybody??

please if im missing info that is required to diagnose, let me know.

feb 28 - 25% treated with sulfathiazole
mar 2- 30% - treated with kanaplex

they still have what appears to be raised bumps its random sized on only a couple of fish and not really white , almost looks like translucent jelly.....not sure how to explain and *** tried taking pics, they don't show on them.

maybe i should just stop treating, mabye its too many meds??


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

What size tank?
Exactly how many fish?
Do you vacuum the gravel good during water changes?
Is something dead in your tank (good time to re-landscape everything just to be sure)
Do you have any type of catfish?

I would stop treating everything. There's a whole lot that you've added to the water. What I mean by that, is you have a magic potion for everything. 
Can you quarantine the sick fish? Do that and if you still have fish getting sick it's something in your main tank. Process of elimination. Maybe you need to clean your mechanical filtration. Rinse the junk off. *Squeeze a little juice from the in the tank to keep some of the good bacteria before you rinse it all out. 
Get things stable. Easy on the feeding. Maybe even skip a day. I don't think your fish will die after missing 1 day of feeding. Mine never have.

Stick to daily or every other day water changes. 10-20 percent. Make sure the water you are putting in is the same temp as the main tank before it's added. I use Seachem Malawi/Victoria Buffer and add to the fresh water before it's added to the main tank as well. This way all the new water going in is as close to the main tank's settings (Temp, pH...). This will make a big impact on stress and attitude in the tank. A pH of 8.0 wouldn't hurt either. Although 7.8 is fine, a higher pH may help with the fish healing faster. 
I'm just throwin everything I've done at you. Hopefully you find the missing piece. Good luck


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

What size tank?
Exactly how many fish?
Do you vacuum the gravel good during water changes?
Is something dead in your tank (good time to re-landscape everything just to be sure)
Do you have any type of catfish?

I would stop treating everything. There's a whole lot that you've added to the water. What I mean by that, is you have a magic potion for everything. 
Can you quarantine the sick fish? Do that and if you still have fish getting sick it's something in your main tank. Process of elimination. Maybe you need to clean your mechanical filtration. Rinse the junk off. *Squeeze a little juice from the in the tank to keep some of the good bacteria before you rinse it all out. 
Get things stable. Easy on the feeding. Maybe even skip a day. I don't think your fish will die after missing 1 day of feeding. Mine never have.

Stick to daily or every other day water changes. 10-20 percent. Make sure the water you are putting in is the same temp as the main tank before it's added. I use Seachem Malawi/Victoria Buffer and add to the fresh water before it's added to the main tank as well. This way all the new water going in is as close to the main tank's settings (Temp, pH...). This will make a big impact on stress and attitude in the tank. A pH of 8.0 wouldn't hurt either. Although 7.8 is fine, a higher pH may help with the fish healing faster. 
I'm just throwin everything I've done at you. Hopefully you find the missing piece. Good luck


----------

